# utah bear guides



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone can reccomend someone with dogs for the spring bear hunt. i drew the wasatch avintaquin/currant creek area.or if someone knows where i can get a list of bear guides for utah


----------

